# Pensacola Beach Pier Oil Spill



## PensacolaBeachPier (May 2, 2010)

<span style="font-family: Impact;">Pensacola Beach Pier :takephoto<br style="font-family: Impact;"> <span style="font-family: Impact;">41 Ft Pickens Rd<br style="font-family: Impact;"> <span style="font-family: Impact;">Pensacola Beach, Fl 3256<br style="font-family: Impact;"> <span style="font-family: Impact;">850-934-7200
<span style="font-family: Impact;">
WILL NOT BE CLOSING DUE TO THE OIL SPILL!!! We have yet to even see any oil at this time! So please pass the word on that we will not be closing unless SRIA tells us to!<br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><span style="font-family: Impact;">Sam Boutwell<br style="font-family: Impact;"><span style="font-family: Impact;">Sales Manger<br style="font-family: Impact;"><br style="font-family: Impact;"><span style="font-family: Impact;">


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

This TERRIBLE... the affect and impact on business on a whole is just terrible, not to mention the environment. I'm heading down on the 5th and was HOPING for some good fishing from the pier, only to find out that this is going to take that all away...

The best of luck to you guys at the pier...and the rest of the state, boaters and fisherman..only a miracle will save us from this devastating disaster now..


----------

